# Lawyer



## JMAN777 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm not sure if I should preemptively get a consultation from a divorce lawyer. I've been devastated from our situation for several months and we likely going to separate for a month or two in the near future. I certainly don't want a divorce to happen but am starting to see that it may be inevitable. Something about it just crushes to even have a meeting about this....


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

By all means go ahead and see a lawyer. It's better to know exactly where you stand now than to be blind-sided later. It's not negative and pessimistic; it's just being practical.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, talk to a lawyer just to see what your rights are and what your next moves should be to protect yourself.
Good Luck and with any luck you won't need them in the end


----------



## JMAN777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Guess I'll really need one sooner than I think. My spouse locked all her accounts and our joint account that had a large sum of money in it that I regularly contributed to. The problem was it was all in under her name. We've only been married for a few years and I trusted her and she kept subtlely resisting the change when I think way back and now I am paying the price for my naivety. I told her I was going to transfer less than a third out (which looks accurate based on the historical transfers in and out) and temporary put it somewhere else after she unlocked it until things settle down a little. This absolutely did not go down well with her as she thought I was stealing money. 

There's been a huge issue with what was 'her money.' Can people really look at money in a marriage like this (my money vs. your money)? I've been making about 40% more in income and pro-rating my portion for rent and mortgage over the last several years since she never wanted to pool all our money together. We have one account for shared bills but individual accounts other than that and the fact that my pro-ration enabled her to save apparently did not factor in to anything for her. Despite saving maxing out our Roth IRA's, putting a large percentage in our 401K's and other miscellaneous investments and HSA's and paying all our bills and keeping little debt, what little money I have left I would use ocassionally to pursue professional certifications which she was resentful of. Any perspective here is greatly appreciated.


----------

